# Clan MacDonald - Taffy



## Taffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking for information to contact Taffy of the Clan MacDonald (4) that was launched in Glasgow? 1939 and scrapped in 1970.

Taffy was senior third engineer, and off the Australian coast at one stage.

Would like to contact him, or get info on what happened to him ?


----------



## Taffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Or can you give me any information on the movements of the Clan MacDonald around the Australian coast. I understand it was off Brisbane in 1941 and at Hobart in 1962.
Was it a regular visitor to the Australian coast ?


----------



## ken dag (Jan 3, 2008)

*Clan MacDonald*

She was a refrigerated ship and regularly on the Aussie run, loading fruit or meat depending upon season.
Outward from U.K. to South & East Africa with general cargo, then in ballast to Aussie/Tasmania loading for U.K./Cont.
I sailed in her from 1960/62


----------



## daveaustin44 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was on the Clan Macdonald in 1969, only for a month thank god. When I joined I Hull it was with another engineer from Cunard and this was his first ship in Clan line, but he only got as far as the gangway saw the ship and turned round and got back in the taxi. My month on board was hard but fun.Twin 10 cyl B&W 4 Stroke the biggest bloody push rods I've ever seen all of em.


----------

